# someone with answers?



## Bowlingoat (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi I was just wondering about what parts I should look into with my set up. It is a 2005 auto with kooks lt headers and magnaflow catback exhaust. I want to eventually save up and get a m112 magnacharger for it but wanted to do some internals first. I was looking at lingenfelters gt2-3 cam and spring package, i didnt know weather I should buy just the cam and buy patriot gold springs? Ive heard differnt opinions from people. I cant seem to find anything that gives me ideas about great heads for my setup. Seems like when I find something I have to change something else. Any ideas?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm running the GT2-3 cam with LS6 springs. It isn't a very agressive cam at all. Don't get me wrong, I like the HP for price, but I do wish I went with something bigger.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's the nature of what you're doing. A good cam for now isn't going to be the right cam for FI. When you're NA you want overlap of the intake and exhaust and with FI you don't. My advice is pretty much the same I give everybody. eMail Ed Curtis at www.FlowTechInduction.com. He's the real expert on heads and cams and can custom grind a cam and supply the heads that not only fit your setup but your future plans.


----------



## Bowlingoat (Feb 25, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> That's the nature of what you're doing. A good cam for now isn't going to be the right cam for FI. When you're NA you want overlap of the intake and exhaust and with FI you don't. My advice is pretty much the same I give everybody. eMail Ed Curtis at www.FlowTechInduction.com. He's the real expert on heads and cams and can custom grind a cam and supply the heads that not only fit your setup but your future plans.


So do you think I should wait to get a cam until I add the supercharger so I wont waste money? Also what about heads? Should I also wait to add them?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bowlingoat said:


> Hi I was just wondering about what parts I should look into with my set up. It is a 2005 auto with kooks lt headers and magnaflow catback exhaust. I want to eventually save up and get a m112 magnacharger for it but wanted to do some internals first. I was looking at lingenfelters gt2-3 cam and spring package, i didnt know weather I should buy just the cam and buy patriot gold springs? Ive heard differnt opinions from people. I cant seem to find anything that gives me ideas about great heads for my setup. Seems like when I find something I have to change something else. Any ideas?


Plenty of turbo and supercharged guys made 700-800hp with the GT2-3 cam. I'm happy with mine I did alot of research before I bought this cam so I wouldn't be dissapointed. It filled all the squares of what I wanted out of it and surpassed my expectations for the LS1. The GT2-3 cam works pretty well with the MP112.


Bowlingoat said:


> So do you think I should wait to get a cam until I add the supercharger so I wont waste money? Also what about heads? Should I also wait to add them?


Depends on what cam you go with. If you go with a GT2-3 cam the car won't know the differance really its a small cam and not that much different than the stock LS2 cam. You can get away without a tune. If you go with a aftermarket custom cam then you may need a tune. So your best bet is to install the cam and supercharger at the same time so you're not paying for two different tunes. I ran the GT2-3 cam on my stock LS1 without a tune just fine, and it is a bigger differance than the stock LS1 cam.

LS2: 204/211 .520/.520 116LSA
GT2-3: 207/220 .571/.578 118.8 LSA


----------

